# Olympics



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone else watch that USA-Canada hockey Game tonight?Great game....about as exciting as it can get in the final minutes.3 more wins and the Gold Medal. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

No, didn't watch it, but what a upset,hopefully they can keep playing like that and win the gold in Canada,,,,,,, I have watched alot of the down hill sking, them guys are nuts, very entertaining,,,,,,,


----------

